# Importing a Vehicle from US to Canada for Canadian Citizens Residing in US



## GoLeafs (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I'm a dual citizen of the US and Canada and currently am living in the US. Actually, I've lived in the US since I was quite young, however I'm considering a return to the Toronto area. In the event that I decide to return to Canada, I've been reading up on the finer points of importing personal goods, including importing a personal vehicle from the US. I've been reviewing information on the RIV and CBSA websites, in addition to information on third party websites, and I'm running into some conflicting information, so I'm just curious if anyone here might be able to provide some clarification. 

First, I realize that if a Canadian resident purchases a car in the US and imports it into Canada, they are responsible for paying GST at the border and PST when the vehicle is registered (in addition to other RIV and registration fees), plus 6.1% duty if a vehicle was manufactured outside of North America. However, is there any sort of exemption for Canadian citizens who are returning to Canada but purchased a personal vehicle when residing in the US? I have a Volvo (manufactured in Sweden) that's currently valued at approximately $45,000 USD, so when I add up GST, PST, and duty, these amounts add up very quickly. That said, I'm just curious if there are any exemptions for someone in my situation who was residing in the US when the vehicle was purchased, as opposed to someone residing in Canada who elects to purchase a car from the US.

Thanks!


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Try Canadian Car Forums at autos.ca. I think you are more likely to get a bunch of good responses there.

https://www.autos.ca/forum/index.php


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

It doesnt seem that you get much of a break on vehicles:

https://blog.pcb.ca/2017/03/do-your-personal-goods-have-authorization-to-return-to-canada/9297

Probably better to sell car and buy another one in Canada


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

GoLeafs said:


> However, is there any sort of exemption for Canadian citizens who are returning to Canada but purchased a personal vehicle when residing in the US? I have a Volvo (manufactured in Sweden) that's currently valued at approximately $45,000 USD, so when I add up GST, PST, and duty, these amounts add up very quickly. That said, I'm just curious if there are any exemptions for someone in my situation who was residing in the US when the vehicle was purchased, as opposed to someone residing in Canada who elects to purchase a car from the US.


Yes there is

When you fill out the form for CBSA you don't necessarily pay tax if you owned it for a certain period (6 months IIRC) and you agree not to sell it for 1 year afterwards. I believe this is the same for all your possessions when you move. I can't remember off the top of my head what all qualifies you for this exemption

I have a letter outlining all my vehicle import expenses on another computer (RIV inspection, provincial inspection etc)

Get a "recall letter" for RIV from your dealer before you leave. Canadian dealers charge obscene fees for this letter as a FU to Canadians importing vehicles.


----------



## scorown (Oct 17, 2017)

AFAIK, it doesn't matter if you are a returning citizen or went to states just for purchase. 
RIV is your best guide but remember, its 2 way process. You have to export it from US and only then you can Import it in Canada. US export CBP hours are business hours during weekdays only which limits the times you can cross border for export/import. 
We imported my mother in law's Honda Pilot from there, thankfully it was manufactured in USA so we didn't have to pay import duty. CBP also required the vehicle be present in USA for more than 24 hours before exporting, and they asked us that during the process.


----------



## scorown (Oct 17, 2017)

scorown said:


> AFAIK, it doesn't matter if you are a returning citizen or went to states just for purchase.
> RIV is your best guide but remember, its 2 way process. You have to export it from US and only then you can Import it in Canada. US export CBP hours are business hours during weekdays only which limits the times you can cross border for export/import.
> We imported my mother in law's Honda Pilot from there, thankfully it was manufactured in USA so we didn't have to pay import duty. CBP also required the vehicle be present in USA for more than 24 hours before exporting, and they asked us that during the process.


hmm, can't seem to edit posts, but poster above me posted there might be an exemption.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

scorown said:


> hmm, can't seem to edit posts, but poster above me posted there might be an exemption.


Since I will have to deal with this again soon I looked up the source. There is a $10,000 CAD limit so OP would pay duty and tax on $45k USD less $10k CAD if qualified for the exemption


Value limitation (CAN$10,000) *only applies to former residentsAny single personal or household item, including an automobile, that is worth more than CAN$10,000 on the date you import it, is subject to applicable duty and taxes on the amount over CAN$10,000. (This applies to items acquired after March 31, 1977.

Tax exemption only applies if you lived outside Canada for 1 year and possessed the item for 6 months and don't sell it for 1 year afterwards


----------



## GoLeafs (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the information. In addition to the CBSA / RIV import process on the Canadian side, I am aware of the CBP export process on the US side as well. Although all of these lend themselves to plenty of paperwork and nominal fees (relatively speaking), my primary concern at this point is whether or not I would be required to pay GST, PST, and duty based on my particular situation.

I suppose the best thing to do would be to try contacting CBSA or RIV directly, although CBSA might be the better authority on the topic of taxes and duties. That said, I'd still be interested to hear from anyone with any additional thoughts or information.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes CBSA is the one who decides what duties and taxes you pay based on how you fill out their forms. I linked the source for how they determine taxes and duties above.. Should you qualify for the exemption, the max exemption on a single item is $10k. So you would pay tax and duty on your SUV value above and beyond $10k CAD.. so 45K USD less 10k CAD

RIV is an entirely different beast but they will cost you hundreds rather than thousands. RIV charged me $224 CAD per inspection conducted at Crappy tire. The recall letter cost me $580 which is a pure scam. If you were to sell and buy again you pay tax anyways. If you keep it the resale is lower if you can’t change the ODO and Speedo to km.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

You also need to check the Transport Canada import Regulations. https://www.tc.gc.ca/eng/motorvehiclesafety/safevehicles-importation-usa-index-445.htm. Canada/US vehicle regulations are similar, but not always identical, for both technical and legislative reasons.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

If you have a Statement of Compliance sticker with a Maple Leaf.. you can email RIV a cell phone picture of it and they will give you a pass.. if not you'll have to get a sticker with a Maple Leaf from RIV by passing a Crappy Tire inspection.

I discovered the second time around if you order a vehicle in another country you can actually order it with a SoC sticker with a Leaf.. It was a matter of the manufacturer putting a different sticker and the dealer adding a few extra side reflectors.


----------

